# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Sinai-Centrum

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sinai-Centrum (Centrum voor Joodse Geestelijke Gezondheidszorg en psychotraumabehandeling)
Laan 1914 nr. 23
Amersfoort

Bezoek de website van Sinai-Centrum


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sinai-Centrum.*

----------

